# Mouse tattoo



## ration1802

I got this done today


----------



## Capistrono

It's really cute!! Who designed it?


----------



## lilspaz68

is that who I think it is? :'(


----------



## lml8787

That is a super cute tattoo. I love the design of it. Very well done!


----------



## Alethea

Aww that is really adorable. I like the simplicity of the design, as that is what I am searching for when I get my first tattoo. I was thinking of a simple rat design in honor of my first male rat, Jack that passed away in 2009. The wheat really brings your tattoo out, props for the design.


----------

